# Apple Cider Vinegar.



## bhop

Please, please, please try Apple Cider Vinegar.


----------



## Kathleen M.

It would help if you add what symptoms it helps with and how much you take and when.Do you use a certain type, or just the stuff in the regular grocery store?


----------



## bhop

Hi Kathleen, If you do a Google search for Apple Cider Vinegar benefits you'll see it appears to be a natural anti-fungal, anti-inflamatory digestive aid and tonic. Organic would be best and I hardly put the recommendation on an IBS forum because it may help with ingrown toenails. Good day to you. Bhop.


----------



## Kathleen M.

Sure I can google it, but usually people here do want to know details about what actually worked for you, personally, who has IBS rather than info on the web that may be written by someone who has no idea what IBS is.So again, which symptoms did it help with?How much do you take each day?How many days, hours, weeks, months, years, did it take for you, personally, to see the benefit?Otherwise you look like someone that answered a Craigslist ad that gets paid per post that mentions the words Apple Cider Vinegar (and some people do get paid to post certain words or phrases over and over in post after post and never actually used the product, or at least that is what the Craigslist ads promise....not sure if anyone really ever makes money doing it.







).One of the powers of the message board and a support group is we share details about our personal experience, not just tell people to google stuff especially since the info on websites selling or promoting stuff often is inaccurate or incomplete.People are much more likely to try something if you say something about your experience with it rather than just say do it do it do it do it on a bunch of threads.


----------



## bhop

Hi again Kathleen, I had IBS-D for 5 years which I believe was caused by vitamin D deficiency - after taking supplements for a short time it appeared to clear up. Then I began to have acid reflux and Apple Cider Vinegar was recommended. The results with my all round well being were very impressive and when I looked up its other benefits I concluded that it may help anyone with IBS too. It's very cheap and it is definitely worth a try. I hope it works for you. Two tablespoons mixed with a couple of ounces of water three times a day is recommended. It doesn't taste too good but it's a small price to pay if it works.Bhop.


----------



## bhop

P.S. I have not been paid to endorse this product. The bottle I bought cost less than $2 in a health food shop.


----------



## IBD/IBS Author

bhop -Thanks for the details. Very helpful to know them so that we can compare notes. Good quality natural apple cider vinegar is known to boost or improve the immune system. And vit. D3 is known to help boost it as well. So, between the two you may have given your body just the boost it needed at the right time. Do be sure to keep those D3 levels up, especially during the winter months when we're not out in the sun as often.


----------



## bhop

Will do - many thanks.


----------



## Borrellifan

I take a shot of it a day, Bragg is the brand, all organic. Doesn't do much for me as far as I can tell.


----------



## knothappy

Is this for IBS diarreha?? or constipation??? do not want nothing to make me go more!!!!


----------



## BQ

Knot right above you here Bhop said:


> Hi again Kathleen, I had IBS-D for 5 years which I believe was caused by vitamin D deficiency - after taking supplements for a short time it appeared to clear up. Then I began to have acid reflux and Apple Cider Vinegar was recommended. The results with my all round well being were very impressive and when I looked up its other benefits I concluded that it may help anyone with IBS too. It's very cheap and it is definitely worth a try. I hope it works for you. Two tablespoons mixed with a couple of ounces of water three times a day is recommended. It doesn't taste too good but it's a small price to pay if it works.


So the Apple Cider Vinegar was initially for acid reflux not IBS D _OR_ C. As you can read above, Bhop was deficient in Vitmain D and took supplements and as I read it...THAT was what helped with the D... not the vinegar.Hope this helps


----------



## bhop

Hi Again, Had I been aware of Apple Cider Vinegar 5 years ago when my IBS-D began - and knowing what I know now - I would have taken it. It's a natural anti-inflamatory and anti-fungal. It cleanses your organs and blood. So even if it doesn't cure IBS - it would certainly ease the symptoms. I'm surprised at the hostility it seems to have attracted. Prescribed drugs - with God knows what side effects are recommended regularly on this forum to reduce bloating etc. and surely if you can get the same benefits from a natural source it would be better for your body. Again I want to stress that I am not trying to advertise it in some subversive manner - I bought a bottle for less than $2 dollars and it lasted for two weeks - so I'd make a pretty pathetic excuse for a scam artist.If I've made my case badly or if you don't believe it will help - then don't take it.Thank you,Bhop.


----------



## BQ

> I'm surprised at the hostility it seems to have attracted.


 I don't see any "hostility". I see people wanting more information than you _originally_ gave them.


----------



## Borrellifan

bhop said:


> Hi Again, Had I been aware of Apple Cider Vinegar 5 years ago when my IBS-D began - and knowing what I know now - I would have taken it. It's a natural anti-inflamatory and anti-fungal. It cleanses your organs and blood. So even if it doesn't cure IBS - it would certainly ease the symptoms. I'm surprised at the hostility it seems to have attracted. Prescribed drugs - with God knows what side effects are recommended regularly on this forum to reduce bloating etc. and surely if you can get the same benefits from a natural source it would be better for your body. Again I want to stress that I am not trying to advertise it in some subversive manner - I bought a bottle for less than $2 dollars and it lasted for two weeks - so I'd make a pretty pathetic excuse for a scam artist.If I've made my case badly or if you don't believe it will help - then don't take it.Thank you,Bhop.


I'm all for people sharing what has helped or even cured them of IBS but your original post was a bit deceptive. If this product didn't cure your IBS and vitamin D did then why start a post promoting its use? I don't think I have ever heard someone say that this has cured or greatly helped there symptoms so you would be the first one and it would be of interest to many people on here who read these forums but to promote it for the sake of promoting isn't doing anyone any favors.I have mild acne and i take it because of its claimed skin benefits but it doesn't do ###### for me in either manner.


----------



## CatUK

I took this for acid reflux as it was supposed to be a miracle cure, it wasn't though. Made me feel sick and the acid felt worse. Didn't help the IBS one bit


----------



## petra

Bhop-I absolutely adore vinegar and hate fats-I try not to have too much cos I think it may make my IBS-d worse. Are you saying this is a good thing for me to take. It would be great news for me!


----------



## crstar

believe it or not, but vinegar is acetic acid...........& acetic acid is one of the many waste acids that our bodies put off as a by product of biological activity.............so by adding more, u could b over loading ur tissues..........the reason some people get some relief from it, is it is an acid.........the stomach' Ph rises all the time & when u don't produce enough hydrochloric acid (HCl) in ur stomach, there's very little to keep the Ph low, where it's suppose to b, around 2-3 when not eating, after food is added, it's suppose to go lower..........so if the Ph is going up & ur own stomach can't get it down in the normal way, then it can borrow those waste acids to try to do the job in a pinch.........& ur kidneys still have to get rid of all those waste acids.........if u've been sick a long time, it can slow down ur kidneys, so there is more of these wastes running thru ur blood, building up...........& by recycling something that is already a waste, it can end up being a real problem........now, don't get me wrong, i did the whole vinegar thing...........until it didn't work anymore & i ended up throwing up alot........my body just couldn't take anymore wastes, i had enough all by myself, w/o adding more..........vinegar is not suppose to b the acid ur stomach uses, that's HCl............this is what ur stomach needs.........it's the only inorganic acid ur body produces naturally..........& it does alot more than keep the Ph low in ur stomach, alot more..........it's necessary for life.........


----------



## Senin

People just want to know what works. I have heard that ACV works before. As a matter of fact, Sly Stallone raves about it in his book. I have never tried it on a test basis. Maybe I will.So, does that damn stuff work or not? Let us know.


----------



## Kathleen M.

Hard to know if it works or not, or for what percentage of people. Nothing every works for everyone.It certainly is a treatment that a lot of people swear by and believe helps them, but I don't think there are any large clinical trials to have a lot of hard data to use.It seems relatively harmless to try. Even if we had data that said it helps 99% of the people, you could still be in the 1% so even treatments that are proven to work may not work for you.


----------



## petra

Can someone explain how Apple cider vinegar works as an antifugal product but ordinary vinegar is supposed to not be taken in a case of candida infection.What is the difference between the two?


----------



## Kathleen M.

About the only hypothesis I can find is regular vinegar is distilled or pasturized and usually the apple cider vinegar people say is the one to take is the raw organic stuff with the mother (the bacteria that turns the whatever into vinegar) in it.Not sure why that matters or if the mother actually lives in people or not. Not sure what the bacteria would do if they are dead by the time they get to your colon???


----------



## petra

hmmm! confusing isn't it. Maybe I'll add it to my list to try sometime.


----------



## xgracex

I know this is kind of old, but I'm searching the forums and wanted to give my 2cents worth on this.I used ACV (with the "mother" in it -- Bragg's, to be specific) for a while, basically a bottles worth. I would take it in the morning and at night. I've never been more regular. It was wonderful for the constipation. I would have regular, complete bowel movements. I can't rave enough about it. But. There's a downside, of coarse, or I'd still be taking it and not hovering around the forums when I have flare-ups.







That downside for me was kind of weird... it was floaters. I don't know if it was ill-timing, but I would have to say it was definitely giving me more floaters in my eyes. I did a lot of reading and found some information about the enzymes in it (I think that's what it was), and deducted that I better lay off. Beyond the floaters, it wasn't too good on my tummy, either, and I soon realized I was trading one beast for another.So, in the end I stopped doing my ACV cocktails, but will partake in them ever so often, and will use vinegar and oil for salad dressing. It doesn't give me the oompf that the straight, daily, ACV cocktails did, but I do think it helps the GI system.


----------



## Siea

I got IBS-D and I just tried it for 2 days.My symptoms got slightly worse so I stopped eating it. Or has anyone experienced that it gets worse before it get better?


----------



## Karen Christine

I think Apple Cider Vinegar is beneficial to relieve constipation. As I have been using it for 3 years. Maybe it works for IBS also.


----------



## flossy

Karen Christine said:


> I think Apple Cider Vinegar is beneficial to relieve constipation. As I have been using it for 3 years. Maybe it works for IBS also.


Yes, I take 2 tablespoons every morning and it helps relieve constipation a little bit. I think it might have other health benefits, but am not certain.


----------



## Prodgirl

Per my acupuncturist suggestion, I started taking 1 tablespoon of apple cider vinegar 3 x daily. Its only been two days and I noticed a difference in my IBS-D. However, I didnt ask how long to take it for?
And cant find anything on google?


----------



## PD85

ACV makes my situation worse. I think that drinking the diluted vinegar irritates my stomach and/or intestines, and makes me go more often.

It does seem to help me with the digestion of the food in my stomach though, and often works to cure mild heartburn.


----------



## fuzzypanda23

Hi everyone. I'm surprised at how old this topic is, and not more popular. I have a couple family members who swear by ACV, mostly for weight loss, but my mother wants me to try it for my IBS-D as well. I've spoken with a gastroenterologist and a PCP who were both on the fence about it. The Gastro didn't know of any direct benefits for my IBS, but the PCP thought it could help me with weight loss, but not much else. One side not to offer: Someone above mentioned taking it and having worse IBS-D symptoms which made them stop. The family members I spoke of earlier have all said the same thing, and that's when you first start taking it, and depending on your system this part could take awhile, your body will have more frequent bowel movements. I've been hesitant to try it because of how sever my IBS-D can be; I don't need to go anymore than I already do, that's for sure. Without getting too descriptive or gross anyone out, the stools can be really odd too, nothing like most people's normal. I'd be interested to see if anyone else has tried this for IBS-D and what their experiences were. Also, where do you guys stand on pills versus liquid? I have a severe negative reaction to vinegar in it's liquid form, especially the fumes, but some people swear by the pills.


----------

